# crione gel?



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hello,
i am 5dp5dtf and since 1 day past tf i ahve been getting lots of cramps. i had 3 blasto back from FET. using assisted hatching.

I am using 2 crione gel a day, one morning and one night, could this be what is cauing the cramps.

reason i was put on 2 was i had my baby died at 18 weeks after my first ivf cycle.

regards

Lisa


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

I'm sorry I haven't been around to reply recently. Was so sorry to read that this cycle resulted in a BFN for you   , also sorry to hear about the loss of your precious baby last year too   Sending a huge hug   take care hun   

For info for anyone reading I just wanted to follow up and say that the Crinone gel itself doesn't cause cramping and this symptom is more likely to be a result of the EC/ET interventions and things settling down internally following treatment.

Thinking of you   
Maz x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello and np for the late reply, I didn't have ec that is why I asked.

Lisa
Xxxx


----------

